
Reduced Pricing on Azure Storage - Price Matching Amazon Web Services - vyrotek
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsazure/archive/2014/01/24/storage-price-match.aspx
======
infocollector
Azure prices are pretty high : 10 times more than digital ocean. Does anyone
know why this discrepancy?

~~~
minimaxir
You get what you pay for.

~~~
kaoD
Example: when you pay for an overpriced service, you get an overpriced
service. That's _Causality 101_.

In other words, please elaborate and provide some facts!

------
pdfcollect
I've not tried Azure yet, but Digital Ocean we have been using for a few
months. No complaints there.

------
jaunkst
Being completly biased. I won't use Microsoft services in any way. Even if it
was 10x cheaper.

------
sparkzilla
So instead of being very expensive and slow it's just expensive and slow?

------
philliphaydon
You will probably find you're paying for all the redundancy and backups.

------
devonbleak
Now if only their networking and security models didn't blow...

